# CONTAINER CRANE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I put this in the building forum becasue it might be something that someone might want to build.

It was at the BTS show in the model contest.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweeeet...tho it does look kinda small....Hmm ideas...ideas...


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I am going to build one of those, I am going to have a container yard with that in it. Being a garbageman we haul the place that makes those, Mi-Jack, they are world wide, the owner is part of Lonigan-Nueman racing team. There corporate headquarters are in Hazel Crest, IL. Really nice people, I have met the owner and his son at Chamber of Commerce meetings, they have one of those in the front of there building holding up an antique trailer, really nice. I asked him once if he made them in G-scale, when I told him what I wanted it for he got a kick out of it, but no









tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ideas Ideas. That is why I put it here. I am thinking about one too. There was a "0" scale Lionel one at the BTS show for 100 bucks I fussed over it for a day and a half thinking I could bash it up to G scale. It had all the remote for it and everything. But I decided not to.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ were those pics taken Friday? that display bench looks mighty barren! I sure hope there were more entries.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes there was other entries by Sat morning. Sorry I did not take pics of them


----------

